# Adding subwoofer



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Easiest is the Bazooka tube with the built-in amp. You can access the wires you need to tap at the driver's side kick panel so you won't need to pull the dash apart. You get the power with a cheap "add a fuse" gizmo. There's a big thread with color pictures of the wiring pairs somewhere on here. Some folks look down on the cheap Bazooka but I like mine. It works just fine and you can hear the bass (base?) OK with the speaker in the trunk and the rear seats in their normal upright position.

I found the thread with the pictures.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/989-my-new-interior-lighting.html


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> Easiest is the Bazooka tube with the built-in amp. You can access the wires you need to tap at the driver's side kick panel so you won't need to pull the dash apart. You get the power with a cheap "add a fuse" gizmo. There's a big thread with color pictures of the wiring pairs somewhere on here. Some folks look down on the cheap Bazooka but I like mine. It works just fine and you can hear the bass (base?) OK with the speaker in the trunk and the rear seats in their normal upright position.
> 
> I found the thread with the pictures.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/989-my-new-interior-lighting.html


Bass. It is indeed the easiest way, but you get what you pay for in time spent and you pay for the convenience, not for the sound quality. Its perfectly fine for most people, but if you know what bass is supposed to sound like, you won't like it a whole lot.


----------



## jsn (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a 12 in a box right now that I used to have in a previous vehicle, but I don't have an amp right now. I know I'll need one.

I just didn't know how to wire everything up because of the new fancy head unit.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jsn said:


> I have a 12 in a box right now that I used to have in a previous vehicle, but I don't have an amp right now. I know I'll need one.
> 
> I just didn't know how to wire everything up because of the new fancy head unit.


A LOC (line out converter) would work here. Wire it up to the back speakers so you can get an RCA signal. Someone else will have to clarify where to connect the remote wire as I'm not entirely sure.

The easier way to do this would be to get a LOC specifically designed for this vehicle. I don't remember the exact model, but I believe this was it:

Pac-Audio.com Product Details | iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future

Then, run a fused 4AWG power wire to the engine bay.


----------



## jsn (Feb 15, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> A LOC (line out converter) would work here. Wire it up to the back speakers so you can get an RCA signal. Someone else will have to clarify where to connect the remote wire as I'm not entirely sure.
> 
> The easier way to do this would be to get a LOC specifically designed for this vehicle. I don't remember the exact model, but I believe this was it:
> 
> ...


So I would have to splice the RCA cables into the pre-existing speaker wires? Sounds pretty complicated. Why haven't car manufacturers realized that people like to customize their sound?

They should make it simpler.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jsn said:


> So I would have to splice the RCA cables into the pre-existing speaker wires? Sounds pretty complicated. Why haven't car manufacturers realized that people like to customize their sound?
> 
> They should make it simpler.


The link I sent you requires no splicing. You remove the radio, disconnect it, and plug one end of this adapter into the radio and the other into the harness. Its identical to a splice, only its not permanent. The disadvantage is that you need longer RCAs, but that's not too big of an issue to start with. 

You can then use the factory head unit to control the bass level.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Here you go:








Amazon.com: PAC AA-GM44 Amplifier Integration Interface for Select 2010 and Up GM Vehicles: Automotive

Note: "not compatible with vehicles equipped with factory amplifier."


----------



## jsn (Feb 15, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not compatible with factory amp? What exactly does that mean? I just bought the car Wednesday, so I'm not too sure if it has amp or what needs to be done just to add the subwoofer.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jsn said:


> Not compatible with factory amp? What exactly does that mean? I just bought the car Wednesday, so I'm not too sure if it has amp or what needs to be done just to add the subwoofer.


I think the models with the Pioneer upgraded sound system are the ones they're referring to. I just noticed that you listed a Cruze LTZ in your signature, which means you do have the upgraded Pioneer system with the factory amp. 

In fact, since you do have the rear 6x9 subwoofers, you can just use a standard PAC LOC and splice into the speaker wires. 








Amazon.com: PAC SOEM-T 2-Channel Premium Line-Out Converter with Remote Turn-On Trigger: Automotive


----------



## Marzen (Feb 3, 2012)

Another option is to take all of your equipment (speaker, amp & line out converter) to Best Buy and have them install it for ~ $99. You can swing buy and talk to an installer for free and least get an idea whether or not your comfortable with their shop. At least this is my plan as I'm to old to be hunched over for any extended period of time outstide & in the middle of a Cleveland winter. Matter of fact I'm searching Craig's List for a good deal on a used amp/speaker combo now. Good luck with whatever you go with.







-Marz
Geek Squad® - 2-Channel or Mono Car Amplifier Installation (Hardware Not Included) - D 2 CHANNE


----------



## jsn (Feb 15, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I think the models with the Pioneer upgraded sound system are the ones they're referring to. I just noticed that you listed a Cruze LTZ in your signature, which means you do have the upgraded Pioneer system with the factory amp.
> 
> In fact, since you do have the rear 6x9 subwoofers, you can just use a standard PAC LOC and splice into the speaker wires.
> 
> ...


Does that come with instructions lol, looks pretty complicated.


----------



## jsn (Feb 15, 2012)

Marzen said:


> Another option is to take all of your equipment (speaker, amp & line out converter) to Best Buy and have them install it for ~ $99. You can swing buy and talk to an installer for free and least get an idea whether or not your comfortable with their shop. At least this is my plan as I'm to old to be hunched over for any extended period of time outstide & in the middle of a Cleveland winter. Matter of fact I'm searching Craig's List for a good deal on a used amp/speaker combo now. Good luck with whatever you go with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heard a bunch of horror stories about Best Buy, not too sure about them. Closest one is about 20 miles or so


----------



## Marzen (Feb 3, 2012)

If you don't trust Best Buy then call some local specialty shops. Some will only install if you buy from them, others don't care where you bought from. If your not confident you can do it, I would take a lesson from MrHeavyDee on the thread here linked earlier. He blew out his factory head unit during this same install and it wasn't cheap.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I think the models with the Pioneer upgraded sound system are the ones they're referring to. I just noticed that you listed a Cruze LTZ in your signature, which means you do have the upgraded Pioneer system with the factory amp.


Just a side note just because he has a LTZ doesnt mean he has the pioneer..i have an 11 LTZ with no pioneer.


----------



## jsn (Feb 15, 2012)

Marzen said:


> If you don't trust Best Buy then call some local specialty shops. Some will only install if you buy from them, others don't care where you bought from. If your not confident you can do it, I would take a lesson from MrHeavyDee on the thread here linked earlier. He blew out his factory head unit during this same install and it wasn't cheap.


How did he blow out the head unit? Did he touch the ground and power? or mix wires?


----------



## Marzen (Feb 3, 2012)

you can read for yourself...



> Help!!! Something bad has happened and I dont know what to do. I was finishing up on my amp/sub installation and I wasn't getting anything from the sub but the amp was powered up.. to make sure everything was working i disconnected the speaker from the input on the amp and connected it directly to the sub to see if i was getting any signal. I was amazed to find out that i was getting sound from the sub minus the amp. NOw this is where things got crazy!!!
> 
> I then disconnected the wire from the sub and the 2 wires touched.. i then got a fuzzy sound from the speakers then that was it, no sound... i went to the front to turn the ignition off and i smelled something, like a fuse blew....
> 
> ...






> I totally understand that the info here is for those who want to venture and take responsibilty for their own actions. I did and it's gonna cost me 700 for a new radio + labor.
> 
> Lesson learned for me, pay the extra and let a professional do the work.


----------



## jsn (Feb 15, 2012)

Marzen said:


> you can read for yourself...


Well then... 

I would definitely avoid the wires touching. That's usually never good. And also, wires aren't meant to be worked on with power running through them.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Marzen said:


> you can read for yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is referring to what you quoted. 

The guy who screwed up his radio is not particularly smart. If he had read the instructions and taken his time, he wouldn't have had an issue. 

Best Buy is possibly the worst place to take your car to get a radio installed. 

Professional shops are becoming fewer and fewer these days, and quality ones even fewer than that. Talk to people on audio boards and see what you can find in your area. If you live nearby, I also do car audio installs on the side as well as designing home theater speakers. Not really advertising myself as this isn't my official business, but I can help people out and my rates are reasonable. 

What jsn said is correct; whenever you work on the car's electrical system, you ALWAYS disconnect the battery. 

Cruz3r, thanks for the clarification. I thought all LTZs had the Pioneer system. Am I correct in assuming that one of the differences between the base and pioneer systems is that the pioneer system uses two 6x9 subwoofers?

If so, you should be able to tell which system you have by checking the rear deck to see if you have 6x9 subwoofers.


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

+1 on staying away from best buy, I wouldn't take a 1990 civic there, let alone a brand new car.
The installation of pretty much any gear in this car is *very* simple to do and hard to screw up if you take your time and do it yourself. you'll save huge money and learn a couple things in the mix.

If you really don't want to do it yourself, finding an independant shop is the way to go!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I tapped into the read speakers with some quick connectors. Super easy and I got my RCA and remote turn on. Just found the 2 twisted wires going up the b-pillar of the car and tapped into those. This is what I used and it works great.

http://www.pac-audio.com/productDetails.aspx?ProductId=175&CategoryID=28 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide app


----------



## Marzen (Feb 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> ...I also do car audio installs on the side as well as designing home theater speakers....


Sorry for the off topic reply but I also enjoy speaker design. I use SoundEasy for my design ware and you can find me at HTGuide, The Shack and AVS Forums. Being from Chicago maybe I saw you last year at DIY Chicago. Small world, go figure.
-Marz


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Cruz3r, thanks for the clarification. I thought all LTZs had the Pioneer system. Am I correct in assuming that one of the differences between the base and pioneer systems is that the pioneer system uses two 6x9 subwoofers?
> 
> If so, you should be able to tell which system you have by checking the rear deck to see if you have 6x9 subwoofers.


Yes thats one of the differences and from what i have read if you have the pioneer system theres some sort of speaker/sub on the dash where majority of people have a little storage space.


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

I'd say easiest way to go is just pull out the back seats and build your own box. You'll know the quality is good and you can pick your own components to fit your liking.(JK)
I kept my factory stereo and I believe the amp was tied in behind the dash into the rear speaker wires. You'll get more control over adjusting the sound from an aftermarket receiver but if you're just looking for easy and cheap to start, the stock setup works well.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruz3r said:


> Yes thats one of the differences and from what i have read if you have the pioneer system theres some sort of speaker/sub on the dash where majority of people have a little storage space.


My understanding is that there are 6x9 subwoofers in the rear deck and a center channel speaker in the dash where that storage space is.


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

the speakers also have different part numbers and slightly higher prices, so I assume they're different all around


----------



## mattyd (May 25, 2015)

I installed the $1,200 Kicker system, with amp and subwoofer. The quality of sound was definitely improved, and sounded good.. BUT... it didn't blow me away.. And for $1,200 it needed to blow me away to keep it..
Here is the original youtube video i made of the Kicker install:
https://youtu.be/Nlt0EuXarWE

After 30 days I ended up returning to crutchfield for a refund. I decided to put my time and effort in, and get an equal (or better) sound system on my own. I installed new door speakers, and a subwoofer with a custom fiberglass box to resemble the kicker box. I spent approximately 30-40 hours making the box, check it out on this follow-up youtube video:
https://youtu.be/xQhjDxdj5IA


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

mattyd said:


> I installed the $1,200 Kicker system, with amp and subwoofer. The quality of sound was definitely improved, and sounded good.. BUT... it didn't blow me away.. And for $1,200 it needed to blow me away to keep it..
> Here is the original youtube video i made of the Kicker install:
> https://youtu.be/Nlt0EuXarWE
> 
> ...


I would sticky this person installation ^^^^ it is a good one. IMO thanks


----------



## flymania (May 25, 2015)

i just added 2 American Bass 12 dual voice coils with one 4000 watts amp at 1 ohm stable, original head unit went to car show and put 143 on the meter... i was shocked but not done yet. I want to add (4) 12's and additional 4000 watt amp and a extra battery


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

I added a Clarion SRV250 just to fill in at low frequencies at casual listening levels.










It does just that.

Problem is most of my prior vehicles had large cargo space chewing subwoofers. The 6-3/4 only does so much.

Looking at fabricating into the rear deck. Try to keep some of my trunk this time.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Beelzebubba said:


> I added a Clarion SRV250 just to fill in at low frequencies at casual listening levels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got something like that in my Subaru from Subaru. It works ok but I ended up getting a 15" and amp in the trunk after my exhaust got louder.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Got something like that in my Subaru from Subaru. It works ok but I ended up getting a 15" and amp in the trunk after my exhaust got louder.


Not a big jump at all.:sarcasm:


----------

